# paint trim then walls



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Went on estimate, homeowner started argument that we're "supposed to" paint the walls then the trim.
I told her, it's our favor to paint the trim first, then the walls.
She actually got mad at me for not doing it the way she wanted.
Didn't understand that.

Do most of ya'll paint trim first. Then the walls?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

i have done it both ways, a quality job can be done either way, it is personal preferance. the real thing to recognize here, is that the HO is a nut, and should be avoided, let somone else have that headache


----------



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

I always paint ceiling walls then trim last

When painting walls and cutting at floor I bring the wall paint down onto trim
This then seals in the caulk (if used) and gives me a nice surface to cut
a perfectly razor straight line with the trim paint.

I have never seen anyone paint trim first then walls

I will never say that is the wrong way, but me and my employees don't do it that way.

Maybe in rare circumstances it might be done -- just cant think of any right now

Added: Just seen you also do tile and made me think of this:
Possibly tight spots like between kitchen cabinet and door trim like 1 inch. Brush on some paint to coat trim,
then paint wall color to get nice straight line.


----------



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah HO might need to be checked.

Usually if the job has no flaws after completion, then problems shouldnt arise.

Only thing is I heard of flashing and framing occuring when painting wall paint
over semi trim paint on the wall. (hard to explain in such few words)


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

How about those who install trim first, then finish (stain, or just poly), later?

I always finish all my trim on sawhorses first, store it. After painting, I install the trim and I'm done.

Why do people want to crawl around on the ground finishing baseboard?

I understand people are dumb enough to pay people to crawl around, but does anyone crawl around by choice and why?


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I always want trim installed prior to finishing. It lets the trim carpenters be fussy with the miters, nail holes need to be filled anyway, carpenters will always put some marks on the trim that need attention, caulk needs to be done (if painted at least) and painted over, etc. 

For repaints on trim, I have never heard of a painter doing walls before trimwork is done (with the exception of those who safe the base only until walls are finished).


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

I find it's easier to cut walls into trim. 

But, as mentioned, the real issue here is the crazy ass HO telling the professional THE way to do it.

RUN, don't walk, away from that one.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

If I have to brush the trim, I'll sometimes save it for last, but not always. It kind of depends on the needs of the job. If it's older white lacquer and I know that the tape will pull it, I'll save the trim for last so I can take my time fixing all the voids, etc. so my trim looks and feels as good as it can.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

I like to paint my crown then cut walls into it, easier to run that straight line on the wall then the little lip on the crown IMO. I like the run the base last to run a straight line on that little lip on the colonial base. This of course is for repaints and everything all ready installed and previously coated


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

Re-paints ceiling/walls/trim
new construction-prime base, crown, loose wood and finish one coat, primje and finish two coats on cases, doors, finish walls twice, final coat on crown, base and loose wood.

If you need further explained hit me up.


----------



## Jerdog44 (Mar 3, 2006)

We always do the trim, mask top of baseboard, then do walls. Isn't it time consuming to cut the top of baseboard or sides of casing into a finished wall? There's no right or wrong as long as the finished product looks good.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Jerdog44 said:


> We always do the trim, mask top of baseboard, then do walls. Isn't it time consuming to cut the top of baseboard or sides of casing into a finished wall? There's no right or wrong as long as the finished product looks good.


I agree that cutting walls into (most) trim is quicker than versa visa. I do (did actually) like to cut the bases in last, just in case any roller splatter gets on them. 

BTW, isn't it time consuming to mask ? Wouldn't it be quicker to just cut with a steady hand?


----------



## Jerdog44 (Mar 3, 2006)

I mask the base and get a clean cut. But preventing spritz on the base from rolling is the main reason.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

Painting trim last is old school - I was taught that way - and most of have reversed and paint trim before walls. I believe the big shift was when guys started using wallpaint that didn't spatter and didn't mess up the trim. Because as many have found out - it is much easier to cut the wall around the trim then it is to cut trim to the wall. That being said - I paint crown before walls - and paint the 2nd coat of baseboard last.


----------



## kenscar (Mar 7, 2008)

Six of one, half dozen the other.


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

The easiest way for us is of course ceilings first then we usually paint doors and casings, then walls, then base. I find its easier for me to trim the wall to the casing and easier to trim base to the wall. We dont tape, all free hand except accent walls, impossible to get a straight line in a wall corner.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

On a repaint

We paint the ceiling then walls, then trim overpainting trim onto walls, then cut in walls to trim.

Cutting the walls into the trim means doing the cutting while the trim paint is tacky otherwise the wall paint will not cover the glossy trim paint in one coat.

By doing it this way, any little spatter off the roller onto the base is covered when the base is painted.


----------

